# Compaq NC6000 Drivers?



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

I am setting up a replacement motherboard with a fresh standard XP Pro install. No HP install CD. Have downloaded and installed all drivers that I can identify and have upgraded to the latest bios F15
In Device Manager two unknown devices seem to need drivers. I have been unable to identify these.

Does anybody know what they are? Or How to find out? Or fix?

See attachments. 
Unknown: shows the unidentified items
System: shows install system devices to assist.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Two ways to find out, but one looks like it you may need to get the chipset drivers.

You can click the link in my sig for unknown device identifier, or also a program called Astra32 works really good also. Both will give you more info on each device, usually who made it and a chip number that can be looked up to find out what it is.


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Madcatz. Chipset driver software is not the problem. The result is the same if I install them or not. Windows XP SP2 recognises the chipset and installsthe drivers.

The motherboard also has no audio output on speakers or headphones!! All drivers are loaded and evrything including DirectX indicates all is fine


Thanks for the tips I will try them.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The Base System Device is usually a Card Reader:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-24461-1

On the Unknown Device:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

The Unknown identifier revealed the Base system device as the card bus for which I have apparently installed the wrong driver. HP downloads has two drivers for the NC6000, the TI version is not applicable.

Unknown device shows as Part of Intel 82801DBM Interface controller. ACPI\IFX0101\4&32D50C2&0

Looking at Intel site it is possible that this is AC97 issue. I do have no audio from the motherboard. The main audio driver indicates all OK (Device Manager and DirectX).

I have not yet installed the AC97 driver as this seemed related to the modem install and I did not want to stuff up the main audio driver.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry about the TI driver.
HP list the O2 Micro down the page a bit and I missed it.
Did the 02 Micro work?

The other error you mentioned (ACPI\IFX0101\4&32D50C2&0) should be this driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=PSG_I23396-108413

As far as the sound:
Have you checked to see if the volume is up or not muted?
Do you "see" the sound card in the Audio Properties?
Can I get a screenshot with the Audio + Open
Bill


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I will try the driver. Your link goes to driver version 4B, I am wondering if would be better to go with the one listed for the NC6000 ie version 1-71-146-0. A bit careful in that I have a good clean XP install ( fourth install) now that the card bus is fixed.

Re Sound. No muting, speakers have been checked, and no audio through headset output either. Audio properties list the Soundmax. This is a replacement mobo that I believe has a hardware fault in audio. System sounds can be seen to operate visually when testing. All settings are normal in every test and place but no sound.

Not sure what you mean by Audio + open.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

A screenshot of the Device manager with the Sound, Video, Game controllers + opened (on the left) so I can "see" what is installed under there.

Is the speakers connected to the sound card correctly?
It is possible the Sound card is faulty seeing this is a replacement board (I am assuming it is used).

Let me know about the install of the driver above.

Bill


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Thinking bill means a screen shot of the device manager with the sounds and audio section opened up.

As for the audio problem, the Intel 82801DBM chip also controls some audio functions. Install the TPM driver as bill suggested, and also install the AC'97 audio driver since you said you havn't installed it yet.

Edit: Lol, Bill's quick :laugh:


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys. Will be a little while as the laptop is installling SP3


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

right. 
1. Uninstalled Soundmax driver
2. Tried AC97 it failed to install. Now error message acs.exe encountered a problem and needs to close. Looks like AC97 needs uninstall!!!
3. The TPM driver first required to install Protect Tools Security Manager. With both installed the unknown problem disappeared.


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

I am wondering if AC97 has to be installed before or after something else.

It is Conexant software and therefore seems associated with the internal modem.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

so the unknown device is gone now. ac 97 didn't install but the soundmax driver installs fine, but no audio either way. Did you replace the motherboard yourself or did you have someone do it for you? One thing I can think of is that some HP/Compaq's have a sperate board for audio ports (speakers may hook into this also) and that may not have gotten plugged back in.

If the headphone jack is on the motherboard itself, then yeah, i'd say you got a faulty motherboard.


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Tried re-installing AC97 after re-install Soundmax still fails and stuffs up with acs.exe error.
The audio is on the board. The speakers connect to board and earphone socket on the board also. 

I purchased the board as a tested refurb. Installed myself. 

Speakers test OK.


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Now seems impossible to get rid of acs.exe error. Perhaps will have to re-install system.

I want to thank you guys for solving the unresolved items in Device Manager. I thought I had dud audio on the board so needed to check every possibility by solving the unknowns. Now I can be certain of board problem.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

you should be able to either uninstall the ac 97 drivers, or at least have them not start up with the computer instead of doing a full reinstall of windows.

And your welcome, glad we got the unknowns taken care of, just not good that theres a problem with the board you got.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I also think the board you got has an issue (Sound), but I do not want you to get confused with this AC97 driver you attempted to install. The Sound Max Driver should have done the trick. XP did its job and detected and install the SoundMax Driver. Either you have a faulty sound card on the Mobo or the speakers are not connected, but seeing the Headphones also do not work I've got to blame it on the MoBo/Sound card.

IMO, you should not have installed this AC97 driver, but I think the sound card/Mobo itself is the issue here.

Bill

PS- Still no screenshot


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

Again thanks for the help.

I did not post screen shot because it simply confirms all is installed.

However before reinstalling XP (fifth time) after AC97 corruption I have taken the shot and uploaded.
HP is not helpful it is very easy to stuff the system with the array of drivers they offer.

Answering a question earlier. Yes the O2 card bus driver installs just fine in lieu of the incorrect TI version. Installing O2 with TI installed locks up the system, XP will not run, and requires a re-install.


----------



## davmax (Sep 11, 2009)

A bit more info about the NC6000. The mobo has two daughter boards. One is the pushbutton board and the other is the modem. Identified positively using service manual.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Screenshot looks good, thanks

Just seems like something is off here. I know you have gone through this several times, but here are a few more suggestions I would like you to check out before we condem this board.

A link to the manual is here:
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00725201/c00725201.pdf

Are you sure the mute botton is not activated (Lower Left front corner of the laptop) and the volume level is up (also on the left front corner). See page 1-14 of the manual.

On page 5-50 it shows the LED board removal and the actuator that controls the LED.
Is the cable and the actuator installed correctly ?
Does the light come on when you Mute the sound?

Bill


----------

